# Switch Homebrew bounty month 4 on hold until Autumn 2019



## Costello (May 25, 2019)

As we're going through a bit of a rough patch financially we are going to delay the last month of the homebrew bounty until next Autumn.
Before you ask, nothing's really wrong with the site, it's just that ad revenue is lower than anticipated, this is normal stuff that can happen  
So if you are working on a game, well keep up the good work and make sure it's polished by Autumn


----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2019)

Why not just kick the bounty off now and have it end at a tentative *Autumn date? I can completely understand the circumstances of you wanting to postpone it, but doing it this way would mean that if people have actually been working on a game since it was announced, the community could benefit from it now, while they are still able to enter and have a chance at winning something.

Just a suggestion anyway o/


----------



## Costello (May 25, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Why not just kick the bounty off now and have it end at a tentative *Autumn date? I can completely understand the circumstances of you wanting to postpone it, but doing it this way would mean that if people have actually been working on a game since it was announced, the community could benefit from it now, while they are still able to enter and have a chance at winning something.
> 
> Just a suggestion anyway o/


What you said makes sense, but we have sponsors and the deals we made with them are for a given period of time.
We can neither give them free extra exposure time, nor ask them to pay more.

Besides, the bounty thread clearly states that developers don't have to wait until the "month" officially starts to begin working on their project. This is also why the "game month" is the last of them - because developing a game takes so much time so I imagine people have been working on their projects for ages.

Homebrew game developers that wish to enter the Bounty can either release a preview of their game right now, and provide a major update later when the competition officially starts (yay, homebrew DLCs lol). Or they can wait until the competition starts before exposing their project, and use the inbetween time to polish it up.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Dec 17, 2019)

Any update on this?


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2019)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Any update on this?


we are still under the water financially due to being blacklisted by google ads and whatnot.
but we will eventually finish this  saving up at the moment!


----------

